# West michigan herf!!!



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Let's do this guys! We have a few choices. If we keep it fairly small (6 or 7), we can meet up at Red Arrow Cigar & Wine in Kalamazoo. That is the only smoking lounge I know of 'round these parts. 


Anybody else got a plan or a place we can do this? :ss


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Let me know when and where and you can most likely count me in. I'm about 35 minutes away from the zoo. :tu



borndead1 said:


> Let's do this guys! We have a few choices. If we keep it fairly small (6 or 7), we can meet up at Red Arrow Cigar & Wine in Kalamazoo. That is the only smoking lounge I know of 'round these parts.
> 
> Anybody else got a plan or a place we can do this? :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Of course I will be able to make it Mark :tu

Way to get this thing started!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump for this. I would say we could get more than 6 or 7 people.... We do have the outside and if we get enough people we can just use the whole store. I'm sure Steve wont care as long as we buy something.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Depending on when but I think I can swing this if I have no other plans.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Depending on when you do this, I will try and make it. I will likely be in the area in about 3 weeks.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

hk3 said:


> Bump for this. I would say we could get more than 6 or 7 people.... We do have the outside and if we get enough people we can just use the whole store. *I'm sure Steve wont care as long as we buy something*.


That especially goes for YOU!!!! :r

OK then, let's start throwing some dates around. :ss If BengalMan is gonna be around here in 3 weeks that would work out well. So how about a _tentative_ day on the weekend of the 20th?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> That especially goes for YOU!!!! :r
> 
> *You dirty bastage..... If they would get some decent sticks that weren't marked up 45% more than everywhere else..... *
> 
> OK then, let's start throwing some dates around. :ss If BengalMan is gonna be around here in 3 weeks that would work out well. So how about a _tentative_ day on the weekend of the 20th?


That works for me. How's about that Saturday? I will call My371 and tell him since he doesn't hardly get on here anymore.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Could be up for this also, just have to check my schedule to see what's up that weekend. Could put me down as a maybe for now and I'll post back soon to let you know for sure.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

borndead1 said:


> So how about a _tentative_ day on the weekend of the 20th?


Just a note, the 20th is the Indiana Herf. Not trying to discourage, just pointing it out :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

So far we have-

1. borndead1
2. hk3
3. DPD6030 *(maybe)*
4. Jbailey *(maybe)*
5. BengalMan *(maybe)*
6. jamesb3 *(maybe)*

I will talk to My371, Skinnyblackman, and a few of the other guys that dont get on here much and see if they are interested.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Friday Mornin Bump!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Were in 

1) Jbailey
2) Jamesb3


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Guys, I'm going to have to bow out of this one. The Indiana herf is on that day and I'm usually only in that particular area during the week. If you guys do something during the week ever, please let me know. Have fun!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

So far we have-

1. borndead1
2. hk3
3. DPD6030 *(maybe)*
4. Jbailey
5. jamesb3


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm in, and I may have 1-3 others, too. What day?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

hk3 said:


> So far we have-
> 
> 1. borndead1
> 2. hk3
> ...


6. snowboardin58 (and friends:tu)

We are shooting for Saturday the 20th I believe.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

1. borndead1
2. hk3
3. Jbailey
4. jamesb3
5. snowboardin58 (and friends)
6. DPD6030 (maybe)
7. fissure30 (maybe)

Let's hunt out a couple more people! Contact more local gorillas!


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

I suppose if my bro comes then I may have a sitter for my son. I'll leave him at home with my bro and I will take photos of the herf.



jamesb3 said:


> 1. borndead1
> 2. hk3
> 3. Jbailey
> 4. jamesb3
> ...


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

DPD6030 said:


> I suppose if my bro comes then I may have a sitter for my son. I'll leave him at home with my bro and I will take photos of the herf.


Excellent!
I will try to get a few more to join us around here.


----------



## RRocket (Aug 17, 2008)

It's not entirely impossible....I may drive up from Canuckistan........I'll keep you posted!


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

11 days to go!! I'm gettin geeked. Will only be my 2nd herf. Let's go people.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hal, should we tell Steve in advance? Or just storm the place? :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> Hal, should we tell Steve in advance? Or just storm the place? :ss


Nobody is ever there so I think we will be fine? But, then again maybe we should tell him so he wont wear one of his ugly hawaiian shirts that day. :chk


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

1. borndead1
2. hk3
3. Jbailey
4. jamesb3
5. snowboardin58 (and friends)
6. DPD6030 (maybe)
7. fissure30 (maybe)
8. RRocket (maybe


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

hk3 said:


> 1. borndead1
> 2. hk3
> 3. Jbailey
> 4. jamesb3
> ...


That's at least 8 people....mentally I can only think of 7 places to sit. I say the newest noob has to sit on the floor!  Meh, if it's nice we can always chill outside.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> That's at least 8 people....mentally I can only think of 7 places to sit. I say the newest noob has to sit on the floor!  Meh, if it's nice we can always chill outside.


Looks like I won't be able to attend guys. Sorry, I will make one in the near future hopefully.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Jbailey and jamesb3 will be unable to attend as well. Sorry guys.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

jamesb3 said:


> Jbailey and jamesb3 will be unable to attend as well. Sorry guys.


Dont worry about it. I would attend that one as well but it's three hours away from me.


----------



## dennq (Sep 4, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> That's at least 8 people....mentally I can only think of 7 places to sit. I say the newest noob has to sit on the floor!  Meh, if it's nice we can always chill outside.


I am going if RRocket goes. I will tag along with him. And I guess its the floor for me :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

_1. borndead1
2. hk3
3. Jbailey (bailed)
4. jamesb3 (bailed)
5. snowboardin58 (and friends)
6. DPD6030 (maybe)
7. fissure30 (nope)
8. RRocket (maybe + denng)_
_9. My371_


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Won't be able to make this one


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hal- did we hire those strippers and order all those lobster tails for nothing?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> Hal- did we hire those strippers and order all those lobster tails for nothing?


:r:r:r:r

No but I will be sure to bomb any bastage that shows up!


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Strippers...... I'd probably be there if my ride hadn't bailed to go to another herf:hn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

fissure30 said:


> Strippers...... I'd probably be there if my ride hadn't bailed to go to another herf:hn


Yeah, the one in Indiana has drawn quite a crowd. I would go there but that's over three hours of driving for me one way. :hn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

_1. borndead1
2. hk3
3. snowboardin58 (and friends)
4. RRocket (maybe + denng)_
_5. My371_

_Bump for today...._ Looks like this should be a real huge turn out. :hn:r:r:r


----------



## RRocket (Aug 17, 2008)

What time by the way? I didn't see a time posted...


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

RRocket said:


> What time by the way? I didn't see a time posted...


We will probably roll in around noonish. Are you bringing anyone with?


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

What day is this though?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

snowboardin58 said:


> What day is this though?


*Saturday the 20th.*


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Maybe that crusty old rich bastid with the fake Montes will be there! :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> Maybe that crusty old rich bastid with the fake Montes will be there! :r


That would be fun just so I could get a good laugh. :BS


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

hk3 said:


> *Saturday the 20th.*


shit. I was thinking it was Oct 3 for some reason. I have the ND game Saturday.

HOWEVER I would like to come to any other herf! I met a kid who is more into cigars than I.. he lives 2 floors up in my dorm on the 1st floor. He has a big humi with like 100 sticks-ish in it.. mostly good stuff that he collects. We've smoked together and both met other people that live around here or also live in Shaw so I'll definitely have some sort of entourage to bring along!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll be rolling through Kalamazoo tomorrow afternoon hitting up my customers. Anyone around in the afternoon and want to meet for a smoke?


----------



## RRocket (Aug 17, 2008)

hk3 said:


> We will probably roll in around noonish. Are you bringing anyone with?


It's still up in the air....Not 100% sure if we're going to be able to make it...But I want to go...


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

RRocket said:


> It's still up in the air....Not 100% sure if we're going to be able to make it...But I want to go...


Will you be bringing the girl in your avatar?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

BOOOO!!!

Down with West Michigan... SE MICH IS WHERE IT'S AT!!!


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

hardcz said:


> BOOOO!!!
> 
> Down with West Michigan... SE MICH IS WHERE IT'S AT!!!


Aw, *HELL NAW!!!!*

borndead1 ----> :sl <---- hardcz

We on the WEST SIIIIIIIIIIDE will enjoy our strippers and lobster tails at the herf this Saturday!*

*Disclaimer: This statement not a guarantee of strippers or lobster tails at the herf this Saturday.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

borndead1 said:


> *Disclaimer: This statement not a guarantee of strippers or lobster tails at the herf this Saturday.


Just to point this out....

Look at that, you west siders have to give false advertising to get people to herf... I really feel bad for you guys :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Just to point this out....
> 
> Look at that, you west siders have to give false advertising to get people to herf... I really feel bad for you guys :ss


We could offer free cigars and people probably still wouldn't show up. 

I dont blame them though... I'm an asshat and I know it. :ss:r


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

hk3 said:


> We could offer free cigars and people probably still wouldn't show up.
> 
> I dont blame them though... I'm an asshat and I know it. :ss:r


dude... you're going about this all wrong, it's free beer, not cigars.... And maybe Gas Cards.... :BS


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

hk3 said:


> We could offer free cigars and people probably still wouldn't show up.
> 
> I dont blame them though... I'm an asshat and I know it. :ss:r


Wait.....YOU are gonna be there? Well f**k that, I ain't goin' either then.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> Wait.....YOU are gonna be there? Well f**k that, I ain't goin' either then.


:r:r:r:r:r:gn:bn


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

+1


Oh you guys are silly.... just kiss and make up, you can do it in the back behind the port-o-potties.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

hardcz said:


> +1
> 
> Oh you guys are silly.... just kiss and make up, you can do it in the back behind the port-o-potties.


Oh, I thought you were showing up to this thing? I have a white owl for you. :hn :r:r


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Oh, I thought you were showing up to this thing? I have a white owl for you. :hn :r:r


if it's aged I'm there


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

hardcz said:


> if it's aged I'm there


It will be 31 December 20th.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

hk3 said:


> It will be 31 December 20th.


Very cool man...come to my house on monday...


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

hk3 said:


> It will be 31 December 20th.


:r:r:r

I hear it's a cigarillo though!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

hardcz said:


> Very cool man...come to my house on monday...


it was a joke. Where's the love?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

hk3 said:


> it was a joke. Where's the love?


I have tons of man love for you...

come
to
my
house
monday 
:ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Bump for Thursday-*


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

hk3 said:


> *Bump for Thursday-*


like this needed a bump today

+1


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I was clearing the chalk board.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

hk3 said:


> I was clearing the chalk board.


Thusday bump


----------



## RRocket (Aug 17, 2008)

Not looking good for us to be there....


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

I feel really bad that I have to miss this. I will be thinking about the lobster the whole time I'm gone! :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

dccraft said:


> I feel really bad that I have to miss this. I will be thinking about the lobster the whole time I'm gone! :ss


....he really meant crabs and not lobster. :bn


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

hk3 said:


> ....he really meant crabs and not lobster. :bn


Damn...your mom is coming to the herf too?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> Damn...your mom is coming to the herf too?


That's just wrong. FWIW, I was raised by wolves. (just for that I'm bringin my chainsaw to the herf)


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

1. borndead1
2. hk3
3. Jbailey (bailed)
4. jamesb3 (bailed)
5. snowboardin58 (and friends)
6. DPD6030 (maybe)
7. fissure30 (nope)
8. RRocket (maybe + denng)
9. My371
10. KidRock387 in Spirt---Look for thread about me comming through KZ00 NOV??-date subject to change-slim chance though


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

See you tomorrow Mark! :tu


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

I will be there between 12-1 PM. :ss


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

did this herf happen?


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> did this herf happen?


:r:r:r

Yeah, Hal and I were there...yooz guys missed out too. We both brought a bunch of sticks to bomb folks with.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, it was a crap shoot and we lost. :hn 

It was just another day at the shop....  Good to see you Mark.:r


----------

